# aflatoxin in mealworms



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

"Some Information On Aflatoxins for those of you that have never heard of them or what they can do! 
WHAT ARE THEY?: Aflatoxins are a natural by-product that is produced by the Aspergillus flavus and related fungi. The fungus invades several crop species (mostly corn, groundnuts, chilies, millets, milk, coffee etc...) and under certain environmental conditions produce aflatoxins in standing crop and also in harvested crop. This fungus is toxic to humans and animals (cattle, small ruminants, poultry, especially young ones) and result in serious health problems - Liver cirrhosis, liver cancer, immunosupression, malnutrition syndrome. This toxin is almost always fatal in Sugar Gliders because the liver is so badly compromised."

from here (scroll down): http://vita-mealie.weebly.com/glidergos ... -only.html

anyone looked into this? and another question: is there actually anything healthy about mealworms? i mean i know they're good for fattening up slim hedgies, but so are donuts for people and those are not healthy *sigh*.

looking forward to hearing what people think.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

...


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

I really don't know anything about it. I only feed meal worms occasionally, maybe if you feed them as a main staple of they're diet that could be an issue? I don't know.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Mealies are great because you can easily gut load them with fruits and veggies your hedgehog wouldn't otherwise eat. Their chitin exoskeleton also provides the extra fiber hedgies need that you can't provide with just cat food. And yes, they are pretty fatty but in some cases that's a good thing. Hedgies were made to eat *insects*. They are a readily available, clean feeder insect so yes, I do say they have their benefits.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Mealies are great because you can easily gut load them with fruits and veggies your hedgehog wouldn't otherwise eat. Their chitin exoskeleton also provides the extra fiber hedgies need that you can't provide with just cat food. And yes, they are pretty fatty but in some cases that's a good thing. Hedgies were made to eat *insects*. They are a readily available, clean feeder insect so yes, I do say they have their benefits.


That's true they were meant to eat insects, besides if this is an issue maybe they have built in natural defenses. :roll:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Mealies are great because you can easily gut load them with fruits and veggies your hedgehog wouldn't otherwise eat.


yes, that's what i'm thinking too.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone had problems with these aflatoxins and their hedgehogs? I know that they are carcinogenic in humans and that the FDA monitors the levels in our foods. I did a bit of extra Googling on this and it seems that problem commonly occurs when mealworms are kept in corn-based bedding (although other grains can be affected), which molds and infects the worms. A few results came up about aflatoxin levels occasionally being a problem in commercial pet foods and have resulted in recalls. 

It sounds to me like there is always a chance of hedgehogs being negatively affected by these aflatoxins, regardless of whether or not mealworms are frequently fed. Corn products and corn-based bedding seem to be a common factor, so I assume that if they are avoided the risk is probably significantly lowered.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know what type of bedding they come in when you get them from the pet store? I guess it would vary but that would always help to know and I guess if its not in a 'sutable' bedding you can always buy some to help cut down on the risk. Or buying them online from a company that uses good bedding would help to reduce the issue. :roll:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's usually wheat bran - that's what I use, and I've never had molding issues.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> It's usually wheat bran - that's what I use, and I've never had molding issues.


I haven't either. Thankfully I'm okay I guess.


----------

